# Free plan for a bird table



## caretaker (25 Feb 2015)

I am going to build a bird table, can't be that hard but thinking it would help if I had a plan.
This is what I would like, about 5 feet high with a roof, something to keep some of the seed from coming of the table, pidgin prof.
I was thinking say one side would be hinged to aid cleaning and to put in a seed dish.
I have looked a some plans on the web but would like it to be not bog standard.
Any idea's


----------

